# What Is Your Ratties Fav. Treat?



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

So, what is it? haha I'm looking for new treat ideas. It can be store bought, homemade, a mixture of both, anything! I hope i get alot of answers I'm excited to see what everyone has to say!


----------



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

Baby food!


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Babyfood







Chandler loves it!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Aww so cute ^^. My ratties ADORE baby food XD.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not too sure if this is 100% healthy but my little boy seems to LOVE Trix cereal...I don't give too much as I'm sure its sugary lol...but as a little treat I'm sure its not gonna hurt him!


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Apples. Small amounts of strawberry jam, and YOGIES!!!!! XD


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't have rats yet, but my cousins rats eat yogies dipped in greek yoghurt! It so strange, I was looking after them and I had the yogies out and I also had my Greek yogurt out (for lunch) my dog rushed past me into the garden and I dropped them into the yogurt, and I thought I would give them to Otis and Wombat anyway (strange name Wombat, but it was a nickname because he is really scruffy, and I suppose the name stuck.). They also love Cheerios, and any cereals really. A fun way to give them the treats (another forum member started a thread about it, but I'll tell you anyway) get a cardboard egg carton and fill each little part with a mixture of treats and then cut a hole big enough for the ratterbums to fit their faces down to scoff the treats  then close the lid and add rats. Or an alternative to that, that I thought up, was to put some soil in the egg carton and mix around some treats and then leave the lid open for them to dig around in there. My cousins rats love digging around and it encourages natural behaviour .

good luck, I hope you find some more different answers . 

P.S my cousins rats love baby food too.  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Aloemantra (Sep 11, 2012)

Mantra really enjoys porridge, Oates.
But made on water with some banana chopped though it !


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

;D My ladies love a snack mix of Rice Krispies & Friskies! _Bad Rat _spends dinnertime sitting on the cat's food dish crunching on (Aniken Skywalker's) chicken & cheese bits.


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Little bits of avocado is always a favourite, or coconut flavoured almond milk. When it's hot out I freeze some almond milk in a tupperware container and break it into pieces, they go bonkers.


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

My rats go crazy over bananas! And babyfood, too. 

My rats could also eat these things for hours


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Dehydrated papaya treats! There are no added ingredients, just papaya. I've tried a bite and they're pretty good


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if it'd be okay to feed my girls Organic Just Fruit Munchies as a rare treat? They're freeze dried organic apples, blueberries, sour cherries, mangos, pineapple, and raspberries, no extra sweeteners but they naturally have a lot of sugar in them which I know isn't good. I know I'd have to watch out for cherry pits (if rats can even have cherries), but maybe I could at least feed them some of the things out of this mix? Like the blueberries? I'm not sure but I already bought them and would like to hear some other opinions. (I'll definitely find another use for these if they aren't okay for an occasional treat so don't worry! I don't want it to sound like I'm going to give them to them regardless just because I already invested the money, I know some people are like that and I think it's ridiculous) Thanks in advance!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Pocketmouse: Yes, those are great treats because they have no added sugar. The only thing to keep in mind is that the fruit is reduced down to about 50% of normal size which means that it is very easy to overfeed and give them more than they should have. One or two a day per rat is just fine.


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

My rats go crazy over a boiled egg for some reason. I leave the shell on it as a challenge


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for all the new treat ideas i'm going to try alot of these ^^.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

To add a few to the list: Those little baby prepealed carrots, Garbonzo beans, watermelon (any type melon), squash. And water chestnuts.


----------



## koawren (Aug 8, 2012)

Great treat I tried recently, take a baby carrot, carve a chunk out so it's basically a little boat, and fill it with other tasty things. a little peanut butter, yogurt, honey, seeds, small bits of fruit/veg, crumbs of various things. Whatever, obviously in moderation. And it's pretty cute watching them hold their little treat boats, so win-win.


----------



## Houdini (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there anything my ratties won't eat? Houdini loves grapes, apples, fruit flavored yogies, and spaghetti noodles (cooked).


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Another fun thing is pet grass. You can buy it grown or grow you own. I buy the packet at the pet store and grow my own. Some times I am more successful than otherwise. But Kitty and the rats love it.


----------



## Jan Jinkle (Sep 17, 2012)

My rats absolutely lose it when I give them hard boiled eggs. They also love Rice Krispies, Yogies (of course!), and pretty much anything I give them! There's very little they won't eat! Though they don't touch a lot of the cheaper treats.


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone fr the awesome ideas. I can't wait to go shopping and pick up a few new treats.


----------



## CherryDawn89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pear and apple skins, carrots, lettuce, celery, cookies, crackers, Life cinnamon cereal, and Honey Nut Cheerios.


Andromeda's Human


----------



## bluebo (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I've only had my guy for a day but her LOVES peas. He loves Cheerios and those temptation cat treats.


----------



## brian f (Sep 18, 2012)

bananas


----------



## Kelsey514 (Sep 20, 2012)

Salt free pumpkin seeds, baked tortilla chips (small amounts due to salt), baby spinach, peas....but the only thing they get Grabby about is cashews! Their favorite food is their staple, Harlan teklad. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh boy, whenever I have red grapes in my room to eat... they go crazy trying to take them away from me! I find discarded grape skins on my floor the day after I eat grapes. ;_; But it's cute to watch them take them away, so I forgive them.  Plus they're good because they have a lot of antioxidants! But are sugary and watery so shouldn't be fed too much. :3 They also looooove baby food, especially meat flavors, and peas and avocado! Blueberries are another favorite, and so is broccoli. xD And Macarnoi and Cheese.... obviously in really tiny amounts, but they usually get a noodle or two if I have it (which isn't often or they'd get fat lol). And I will have to try the "stuffed carrot" thing! It sounds SO CUTE~! And good for picture taking


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I gave my boys one bluberry miniwheat... they got that 'look' in thier eyes and tried to gnaw through the box.. only one a year I think  suger suger suger. I also just cut a hole in a baby pumpkin for them to eat.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Believe it or not my rats will eat fruits but they prefer other things. Their all time favorite is biscuit with gravy and raspberries! Yum!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

They love these little baby vegetable/fruit flavored cereal puffs, they are made by gerber. I like them because they are natural and human grade. Occasionally they get carrot flavored yogies, but rarely cause they are terribly high in sugar. They also adore squash, banana, and assorted baby food in a jar!


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Mine love grapes too!


----------



## kerr1988 (Oct 18, 2012)

I would have to say "yogies!". My rats loved them so much that I would have to buy them that every single day.I love it when they climb up onto the the table to nik them then they drag them off to eat them its so funny to watch them i gust roll over


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

My rats will eat anything - there a very few things they dont like. But they go absolutely crazy for salmon (just a little as a treat) But it is by far their favourite!! (this is small flakes of cooked salmon not smoked salmon by the way!)


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Of course our rats love the usual, peas, carrots, etc. However our dumbo Boo Boo LOVES ramen. He pokes his nose through the bars of his cage everytime we have some.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine like baby food too, they also go crazy for wet cat food which I give them on occasion. All my babies go insane over dry pasta, which I regularly mix in with their rat nuggets. They all love boiled egg, especially the yolk. Yoghurt is another big favourite on a little piece of bread or cracker, or a little bit of peanut butter spread very thinly.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Capistrono said:


> Of course our rats love the usual, peas, carrots, etc. However our dumbo Boo Boo LOVES ramen. He pokes his nose through the bars of his cage everytime we have some.


Ramen is a huge hit with my rats too. XD opal literally steals noodles out I my bowl if I'm not careful! XD


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Boiled egg yolk! As soon as they smell it they just grab it and turn around so their back is to you while they wolf it down, silly little creatures! <3


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

Shler loves and I MEAN LOVES Mealworms he will horde them if anyone else is around and even steals them from the other rats lol Monroe like meal worms too but wont steal them our other boys Lief, Splinter and Merlin absolutely adore carrots and I think my girls Tammy, Elvira and Impa favorite thing is fishing for frozen veggies (I put peas and carrot pieces in there usually) I have yet to find a treat Juliette will eat besides peas lol


----------



## tim_r95 (Oct 20, 2012)

I haven't tried giving mine a lot of treats yet (variety wise) But They love peanut butter, and they seems to really like the little yogurt drops they sell at pet stores. They also really like dog treats.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't tried much with my ratties yet (I'm so nervous about giving them something that'll make them sick), but Silver LOVES yogurt with blueberries in it. I mix frozen blueberries into the yogurt so that the juice makes the yogurt blue and she goes nuts for it with the other girls want the blueberries and a bit of the yogurt. I've fed them plain yogurt as well, but Silver isn't as into it. Peaches and Cream don't seem to notice much of a difference, though. Also, all three girls love peas. Frozen, thawed, cooked, whatever. If it's a pea, it disappears within seconds.


----------



## LaTortue (Oct 17, 2012)

Definitely frozen blueberries.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Axl goes CRAZY for the EcoNurition frosted cakes - he hates the treats, but loves picking off the frosting! Tanto likes the cakes but hates the frosting so it works out very well. ;D He also likes bananas and strawberry yogurt drops.Tanto likes grasshoppers, bananas, bread, little bits of Chick-Fil-A chicken patties (rare treat but he still popcorns for it), and he has a new thing for mandarin oranges.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

I found out today that mine love hard boiled egg bits too.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Oatmeal. He goes nuts for it.


----------



## Pixxie (Jun 3, 2012)

I recently made the mistake of eating dinner with the rats. I had never seen them more grabby! Since it was pasta and tomato sauce, I let each of them have a piece of noodle with a little sauce. They really liked that.


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Pixxie said:


> I recently made the mistake of eating dinner with the rats. I had never seen them more grabby! Since it was pasta and tomato sauce, I let each of them have a piece of noodle with a little sauce. They really liked that.


Mine gets grabby with everything. Next time I have pasta I'll offer him a bit and see what kind of chaos happens.


----------



## Rizzy (Sep 29, 2012)

Mine seem to go bonkers for plain cherrios. If they hear anything sounding like it they spaz out. But when giving it to them its more fun to watch them as they try to fit as many in thier mouth as possible before going to stash it.

But i do alternate now and then between carrots, apples, and other fruits or veggies they can have, and now and then if they have been really good they get a small bit of cooked turkey.


----------



## clamperlsd (Oct 2, 2012)

boiled egg, and or baby food


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

My girls favorite treat is hard boiled eggs.....I was shocked when they got their first ones, it looked like a shark feeding frenzy LOL But they also love carrots, and yogies.


----------



## Eleanor Lamb (Oct 22, 2012)

Scrambled Eggs!!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

They love yogurt and frozen peas. They are also fond of scrambled eggs, soy strips, and Kraft Dinner, lol.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh, definitely Yogies. I just have to crinkle the bag once and my rattie is like, "DID YOU SAY YOGIES GIMME PLEASE I WILL DO WHATEVER YOU SAY JUST YOGIESYOGIESYOGIES!"
Other than that my rat likes most baby food with apples in it (apple&blueberry is the one she likes most). And she LOOOOOVES grapes, peas, and carrots (particularly peas).
I'm not sure what my other rat likes yet though since she's still quite new. :3


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Fortune cookies are number 1, then apple pie, ice cream, lollypops, chocolates anything with frosting (cakes and cupcakes), other cookies, meat (pork beef chicken, in that order) anything sugar frosted... spaghetti, yogurt, baked beans, corn.... finally I suppose the answer is they love everything they aren't supposed to eat.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

boiled eggs, cheese (small amounts), kale, carrots, leaf lettuce (small amounts) and about anything green. My rats aren't all that fond of fruit.


----------



## southpaw (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine really like these cheap, stinky "steak flavored" dog treats I have. I had a bag given to me, my dog can't have them though... so I cut them up tiny for the rats and they love them!

My guys are actually pretty picky when it comes to food though. They are not too fond of fruit although they do like the insides of blueberries (and then they leave the skins for me to clean up). Cheese is a good one too. But so far the dog treats are the winner lol.


----------



## Run Computers (Oct 14, 2012)

Just recently found out that mine love frozen blueberries.


----------



## marcp1956 (Oct 12, 2012)

I need to try those, very health treat! It's amazing, rats have the same difficulty we have. If allowed, they will chose junk food over healthy food.


----------



## anelalani (Sep 29, 2012)

southpaw said:


> They are not too fond of fruit although they do like the insides of blueberries (and then they leave the skins for me to clean up).


I'm glad it's not only my rats that leave the blueberry skins all over the place for me to pick up XD


Mine love gerber puffs and blueberries, as well as frozen peas and corn (leaving the carrots for me to find around the cages as well) ><


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

anelalani said:


> I'm glad it's not only my rats that leave the blueberry skins all over the place for me to pick up XD
> 
> 
> Mine love gerber puffs and blueberries, as well as frozen peas and corn (leaving the carrots for me to find around the cages as well) ><


Im glad Im not the only one with rats that hate skins. mine havent been allowed to try blueberries as they are so expensive at the moment. but our rats do the same with normal tomatoes, and cherry tomatoes. dig the insides out, and actually hand the skins back to us to get the next tomato. same with sunflower seeds when we hand feed them


----------

